# Eclipse: JSP-Plugin



## bygones (6. Jul 2004)

Hi,

gibts bzw. kennt jemand ein gescheites Plugin für eclipse mit dem man JSP bequem und einfach bearbeiten kann ?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Jul 2004)

Such doch mal hier nach dem Stichwort "JSP".

Wenn Du da nichts findest, gibt es wohl auch (noch) nichts.


----------



## bygones (7. Jul 2004)

mhm - das Problem ist das das Suchwort 'JSP' sehr unspezifisch ist...
naja mal schaun - hangel mich mal durch *g*


----------



## citizen_erased (7. Jul 2004)

sicher wolltest du dann auch bescheid geben, wa? 

habe hier auch schon mal angefragt,  damals wusste auch niemand etwas genaues


----------



## Gast (14. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß ist "Lomboz" ein Plugin für JSP


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> soweit ich weiß ist "Lomboz" ein Plugin für JSP


THANKS !!

ich depp kenn das plugin sogar - aber noch nie verwendet !!


----------

